# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA SAMPEDRANA

## Alper

Amigos:
Tengo a la venta semilla de Alfalfa criolla Sampedrana.
Cosecha del año 2012.
Rústica y adaptada a terrenos marginales.
Envios a todo el país. Temas similares: Vendo semilla de maralfalfa Vendo Semilla de Sacha inchi Vendo semilla de cebolla variedades Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Vendo semilla de ajo napuri

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
El stock de semilla es limitado. Enviamos a todo el país.
Saludos.

----------


## ciecpsrl

Estoy ubicada en Huancayo, a 3200 msnm, y me guataria saber si la maralfalfa se produciria por aqui, me gustaria hacer una prueba , dispongo de una yugada, por favor agradeceria su cordial informacion y si es posible, probar con un kilo y el costo,
Atentamente
Gabriela Ruiz Espinoza

----------


## Alper

Estimada Gabriela:
Lamentablemente ya no dispongo de semilla de *alfalfa Sanpedrana*, la cual responde bién en costa.
Parece que te refieres tanbién  a la *semilla de MARALFALFA*, que es una gramínea.No es apta para su cultivo en la sierra alta.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## vhgyrcampoverde@hotmail.com

cordiales saludos, necesito cotizacion  y condicones de entrega de la semilla de maralfalfa. mi e-mail es vhgyrcampoverde@hotmail.com

----------


## ciecpsrl

Gracias por su repuesta, pero me gustaria hacer un ensayo, con un poco de semilla, 1 kilo o 2 kilos , para mas omenos 200 m2.
Gracias

----------


## Alper

Estimada Gabriela:
Te sugiero visites el foro: *VENDO SEMILLA DE MARALFALFA,* en el cual encontrarás la forma de sembrar maralfalfa.
La propagación se realiza mediante la siembra de las cañas.
Para realizar una prueba de 200 m2, te puedo enviar, solamente cubriendo el costo del transporte.
Cual es tu ubicación.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ciecpsrl

Hola y gracias por tu colaboracion, estoy ubicada en Chupaca - Junin, mi cel 954966587. o 64 389521  64 439353.
Me puedes decir por que compañia lo depsacharias y me hago cargo de los gastos. 
Saludos y nuevamente muchas gracias por tu colaboracion. 
Gabriela

----------


## ciecpsrl

La empresa de Cruz del Sur mas cercana es la de Huancayo,

----------


## ciecpsrl

Le agradeceria me indicara cuando haria el envio, para coodinar con Cruz del Sur para hacer el pago respectivo
Gracias por su respuesta

----------


## Alper

Estimada Gabriela:
Enviame tus datos completos, por MENSAJE PRIVADO.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## JUAN PABLO RAMIREZ DANGOND

Estimado; ¿Cual es el rendimiento esperado con este tipo de Alfalfa?  ¿Cuantos kilos de materia seca por hectarea por corte puedo esperar,  para sembrar una hectarea en San Pedro de Mala? ¿Cuantos cortes se  obtienen al año? 
Agradezco la respuesta: JP

----------


## Alper

Amigos: No vendo ya esta semilla. Gracias.

----------

